# Rio Lesleigh Meehan born 28/1/08



## sophie

Well exactly 9 pm sunday i felt a pop an rushed to bathroom where i knew waters had gone, rang labour ward who asked me to come in.
My mum come an got us we took Kai to grandmas and off we set once here i was examined an was found to be 1 cm so the mw did a sweep and got me to 3 but also found that Rio had poo d inside me, not very lady like huh anyway i was told they would have to start me off now cos its dangerous if she inhales it. They took me to LW and things started with the drip etc, anyway no one examined me again till 5 am by now i was crullin the walls and they found that i was 4 cms and also that my front waters were still intact!!!!! so i was contracting but nothing was happening they had to get the docs in and thats when it all started i was beggin them to do something they broke the waters and checked me again at 11 and guess what i was only 6 cms and swellin up, thats when they took bloods from Rio whom seemed ok but a decsion was finally made to do a section, it was like somethin u watch on tv very scary, anyway she entered the world at 1.37 pm 28/1/08 7lb 2 oz length 51 cm and head 35.5 cms shes gorgeous.
She was fine no need for treatment as didnt inhale anything and daddy just vroke down was amazing.
we are both doin ok just waitin to see if we can go home today!
Wobs my bat dead on phone just incase uve texted
ill post pics asap.
xxx


----------



## Stef

must have been very scary for you hun.

congratulations on your LOs arrival

wishing you a quick recovery 

xx


----------



## Layla

Congrats Sophie!

xx


----------



## Tezzy

:) im so pleased shes finally here for you. i bet you shes gorgeus :)


----------



## cupcake

congrats


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Awww congratulations hun!! Hope your both home soon!!!_


----------



## Iwantone!!!

awww thats ovely gald u both ok cant wait for pictures xx


----------



## goldlion

congratulations on your LO, Soph. Glad the two of you are alright! I hope you have a speedy recovery.

And YAY! You made it in January :D


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wobbles

I didn't want to disturb you hun :hugs:

Glad your both well & hope you are recovering hun

x


----------



## Jenny

Congrats hon! hope you and Rio can come home soon :hugs:


----------



## charlottecco2

oh congratulations this is fantastic news xxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats Sophie. Hope you and Rio are allowed to go home soon.


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations!!!!:happydance: Hoping for a fast recovery for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## KX

Congrats Sophie and welcome to the world Rio.XXXXXXXXXXX:hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Sophie xx


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats to you, OH and Kai, bet Rio is a little sweetie.. hope u have a speedy recovery X


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats on your LO


----------



## Mango

CONGRATS on you PRINCESS Sophie!!!


----------



## ablaze

huge congrats hun! sorry you had a bit of a time of it :( cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## stephlw25

Congrats Sophie, hope you are recovering ok from the section, cant wait to see pics ! xx


----------



## Samo

congratulations! can't wait for photos of your little girl :)


----------



## sophie

Im home :happydance: Im so glad to be home get back to some normality!
Thanks to everyone!
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats hunni!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats on your Little Girl! :D Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## littlechicken

congratulations! 
x


----------



## snugglemuffin

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mommy2raven

Congratulations!!!


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats! I can not wait to see pictures!


----------



## Imi

Ohhh congrats sophie!!!

Welcome to the world lil Rio

Hope you recover soon at home

xxx


----------



## supernurse

:happydance:Congratulations, glad everything turned out well in the end. Looking forward to some piccys. xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Can't believe I didn't congratulate you before now! Could have sworn I did!

Anyhooooo congrats on your gorgeous baby daughter!


----------



## Dionne

Im so happy for you soph, love the name :cloud9:


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations


----------



## cutie_wutie

congrts hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugssssssss


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

